# Breeding Merlin(CT) & Aqua(VT)



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Okay so as you know, things didn't work out well with Blue and Aqua. I didn't like what was happening and Merlin seems MUCH more enthusiastic about breeding. I kinda wanted to breed Merlin anyways. So I'm going to see how this goes. Aqua had NO breeding stripes with Blue, not since she accidentally found her way onto Blue's side of the tank two days before I released her. She seemed too stressed and seemed like Blue didn't want anything else to do with her either. Now that Aqua is next to Merlin, her breeding stripes are back and she's eating better. (She stopped eating after finding her way next to Blue). So let's see how this goes, I'm excited again. I hope you guys can be just as excited about this as I am. Sorry about Blue and Aqua, I do plan on trying to breed them again in the next month or so. So wish me luck. Here's a couple pictures.























































& thanks Mr. Vampire for helping me so much, I appreciate it!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

If she's showing breeding stripes again, she's probably ready. I guess she got bored with poor Blue.lol If he's interested then go for it.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yeah I'm going to wait to make sure he wants to. When I see the bubblenest, I'll restart what I did today. I hope you guys stay interested still. I feel bad because everyone was so into Blue and Aqua. I hope I can keep them interested.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm definitely still interested.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Me too!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

yay =D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Don't worry, Vikki, we're still behind you!! lol


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

I'm 110% interested!!  We are rootin' for ya lol.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I'm sorry things didn't work out with Blue, but I'm excited about the new attempt. Good luck!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks guys! I have a video for ya'll and a couple more pics. I don't think I will release her till tomorrow though.

Now in the video, look at what Merlin is doing. Is that okay? Or bad?
http://s202.photobucket.com/albums/aa212/torimarie2009/?action=view&current=IMG_0116.flv

Pics







You can see Aqua is interested.









Merlin's little bubblenest. He was building it inside the cup and outside. But his fins messed it up outside.


























You can barely see him, he doesn't do well with a camera. But Merlin is under there working on the nest.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

What was he doing that you were concerned about? I really couldn't tell.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yeah it's hard to see him. He will go to the bubblnest then when he sees Aqua, he swims to the divider, flares up and kinda attacks it. He won't do that to Aqua will he? Or is he just showing off?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

So you haven't released her yet? He may be trying to lure her to the nest.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I have some running around to do, I was going to release her tomorrow, just so I can stay home and keep an eye on them. 
But that's good then. I just was worried he may want to hurt her. I feel better now, thanks.
I gotta go get the brine shrimp eggs and a turkey baster so I can start the hatchery too.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think he's just trying to get to her. Good idea to wait until you can be home all day to supervise everything.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks. You wouldn't happen to know a good site on hatching brine shrimp would you? I just read something about rock salt. I didn't know I needed that. I found a site a while ago and can't seem to find it again.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Nevermind I think I found it.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

MrVampire ought to be able to help you there. He has a brine shrimp hatchery, I think.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Okay the one thing I didn't look up(stupid me) is how much to feed the fry. Suggestions?


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Okay, thanks


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Well estimate each fry eating 4-5 brine shrimp per meal. So you'll need enough to fit those needs.

I did an experiment about a month ago: Hatcheries that have aeration don't hatch as fast or with as many shrimp as other ones. The one I use now is a black box with a clear collecting vial. No aeration.


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm still interested! Go Merlin! and good luck


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

In the video it looks like Merlin is getting to go to under the nest. I think they might be ready! Too bad you have to wait until tomorrow though. I hope they do great together! Good luck!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Well here's the pics. I think they're ready now too. 

Bubblenest at 2


















Bubblenest at 6









So opinions, if I release her now...do you think they'll spawn tonight? I'm kinda weary about leaving them alone tonight, plus I have a friend over. But I think they're ready.

Mr. Vamp, so no aeration? I was going to use a mason jar, is that okay?


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Nice bubblenests!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Vikki81207 said:


> Mr. Vamp, so no aeration? I was going to use a mason jar, is that okay?


My hatchery is designed to go without aeration. A mason jar wouldn't work like mine. Just set up the hatchery like you were going to.

BTW, you should release her. I know you like to check on them but I almost never check on my pairs. Bettas don't like knowing they're being watched.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I would go ahead and release her. The nest looks great!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Okay then. I'm going to release her. I'll be on and off for a while. Actually my friend has a laptop I can probably get on. So I'll stay on here and keep everyone updated.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Okay so I can't post the videos right now.
But is it okay that Merlin is chasing her around? He's nipping a bit too. But she doesn't seem stressed, her stripes are still out.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Some nipping is normal. Hopefully, they'll get down to business tonight. lol


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Okay so I've been reading on bettatalk and now I'm not so worried. I guess it's okay if she get's beat up. And Mr. Vamp did say that crowntails can be more aggressive. So I feel a bit better. I'll post the two videos I have when I feel it's okay to leave the room.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Kay so here's some videos.
http://s202.photobucket.com/albums/aa212/torimarie2009/Fish/?action=view&current=IMG_0132.flv

http://s202.photobucket.com/albums/aa212/torimarie2009/Fish/?action=view&current=IMG_0133.flv

http://s202.photobucket.com/albums/aa212/torimarie2009/Fish/?action=view&current=IMG_0135.flv


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Great video! He doesn't seem to be overly aggressive toward her.I think he's trying to get her to the nest.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Well the first one is right when I released her. I think I'm just over paranoid lol. She does look kinda bad. I didn't expect her fins to get torn too much. But I set up a large jar with aquarium salt and betta fix to put her in when they're done spawning.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Well, unfortunately thats part of spawning. There is going to be nipping and chasing and some torn fins. She's not showing stress stripes , is she?


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

No she's got full breeding stripes.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think its just a matter of time before they wrap.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

well Aqua was just at the bubblenest, then flew off again.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think she's playing hard to get! lol


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

AWESOME VIDS! Do you think you could upload more soon? by the way good luck and i can't wait to see the fry!!!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

lol probably


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Well those are all I have right now. Not much is going on, Merlin is chasing...Aqua hiding. But when stuff gets interesting I'll post more. I'll probably be up pretty late.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'll be up late with you! Is the room where they are dimly lit? I think a dimly lit room helps.


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Make that a third up late!!! Lol... normally i stay up til 1:00am anyways soo LOL.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I always log off the forum at night since nothing really happens at 1:00 am. I'll stay on though!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You have quite a support group, Vikki! lol


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

No but I can do that lol. They're in my bed room. Right now Aqua is chilling kinda close to the bubblenest. 
AH, she got close again, and the chase began, again. lol. I'm hoping it happens soon.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks guys, means alot that you'll all say up with me lol.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

So like said in Mr. Vamps post on breeding, Merlin is chasing Aqua and in between working on the nest.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

She just attacked the bubblenest. =/


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I hope she doesn't do too much damage to it. He'll probably repair it though.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

It was a small hole, he's working on it. lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good. I don't see how they canNOT spawn. She's got breeding stripes and a belly full of eggs and he's got a great nest going. But this is the first time for both so it may take awhile. This reminds me of when I was in college and a friend and I decided to breed our hamsters. I wasn't there but I was told it took my male awhile to figure out what he was supposed to do! lol


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

lol. 
I'm starting to get discouraged because he's just tearing her apart. Her fins are starting to look bad. I just want them to get it over with. I don't see how they can not do it either.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Vikki81207 said:


> She just attacked the bubblenest. =/


 
Dangit!!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> Dangit!!!


Is that bad? It was a small spot, & Merlin's almost got it repaired.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It didn't destroy the nest so it should be ok.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Vikki81207 said:


> Is that bad? It was a small spot, & Merlin's almost got it repaired.


Well it might not be too bad but if she keeps doing it they might not spawn.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

She's only done it once, so lets hope it doesn't happen again. If she gets beat up too much more I'll take her out anyways.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Okay the hole is patched up. He's chasing again.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I'm thinking of taking a nap. Ugh.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's probably trying to get her under the nest.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You wouldn't believe this but I'm sitting here listening to Christmas music while I'm waiting for news about the spawning. lol


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

lol. I don't have much news right now. I wish they would just spawn already.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're taking their sweet time. lol


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I think that if this doesn't work out. I might try again in a few weeks with Fishy and Marina. I think they would make some beautiful fishies. If they do spawn, then no more spawning for a couple months.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Okay this is off the Merlin/Aqua subject, but I think Marina might be a male. lol.
I've been looking her over alot. I don't really see an egg spot on her. I'll have to check her out more tomorrow. But she/he flares alot, and females dont do that much right? The vase she's in is next to Blue and whenever she sees Blue she flares. If it's a boy, I might take her back, because I went shopping for a girl lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Maybe she's a plakat male.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

That's what I'm thinking. But if she is a he, I'll sadly take her back. Then wait till the next shipment comes in and get a female. I'm hoping she is a she though, lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

None of my females flare except I did see Blue Bonnet flare a little one time.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Aqua flares sometimes. But I mean, Marina is flaring alot. But I hope she's not a boy. I really like her. But I can't keep another male.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Didn't MrVampire say she was a plakat? So she could be a male.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yeah he did. So.. it's possible for her to just be a young male.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Well I'm going to take a break for now. My back hurts from sitting here for so long. So I'm gonna get some water, go see what Drew and his friend are up to.


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

I can already ready read her mind : " AAAAH! Stop chasin' me! AAAH! Bubbles! AAAH!!" LOL Maybe she is just a little stirred up. Anyways speaking of fish breeding my guppy big momma (LOL) is pregnant AGAIN! I wonder which male is the dad this time? Oh, I breed guppies! Lol.


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Hmm. If s/he is a male i wonder why s/he had breeding stripes?


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Maryrox247 said:


> Hmm. If s/he is a male i wonder why s/he had breeding stripes?


 wait did you mean aqua or marina?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Marina.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Remeber...plakat females are fighters too. I've seen vids of them spawn. Yikes!! That's a little too aggresive for me 

All plakats will falre a little bit more because mostlikely they have fighting genes.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Ahh okay. Well I'll be looking for that egg spot tomorrow. I hope s/he is a girl.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You may have to put her in a cup to be able to get a good look at her.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yeah that's what I figured I would do. Put her back in the cup she was in to find out. But I'll save that for morning. I'm thinking of bed soon, I guess I'm not staying up that late. I'll just have to set an alarm every few hours to check up on them.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, setting your alarm sounds like a good idea. You may wake up to a nestful of eggs!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Kay, well I'm gonna lay down.I just put two of the plants closer to the corner to make a better hiding spot for Aqua. I'll be up in a few hours. Night guys. Let's hope this happens!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good night.Good luck!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I'm a late night girl, so I missed all of this! Good luck with the spawning, they both seem so ready. I so see how you want them to "just spawn already" 
I still have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hopefully there will be eggs in the morning.


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

Oh, just when I found this! lol. Hope you wake up to babies. Because it is their first time it must take them longer than most others.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

I hope there are eggs when you get up this morning 
Good luck!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Well I woke up at 3 and took Aqua out. No eggs, she was just beat up alot and I couldn't stand how she looked any longer. I put her in a mason jar with Aquarium salt and bettafix for her injuries.
Woke up at 10 this morning and she was gone. I'm sorry girl, I didn't think he would hurt you that bad. RIP.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry! RIP Aqua.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I guess on the brighter side of this (I'm trying not to get too upset, this happens right?) I'm taking Marina back, she is deffinently a he. And my boyfriends dad said he'll buy me a female to replace Aqua. So I'll have two new females either today, or Monday. I've noticed that Fishy deffinently has to be one of my most docile fish and I think I will try to breed him next. I can't see him being aggressive at all. But that won't be for a couple more weeks. 
But still, I'm upset. I feel like I did it all wrong. I don't get why this happened, because he kept making that bubblenest and she had breeding stripes like crazy. *sigh* the things we get ourselves into when we love our bettas. I can only hope that the next time I breed, this doesn't happen again.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Some are gentle some beat the crap out of each other. Merlin was at an advantage because he has less tail webbing which makes him faster. Poor Aqua.

Oh and the bigger and flashier the fins...the slower the fish.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Any advice when going to look for other females??


----------



## Elena (Aug 1, 2009)

I am so sorry! I missed all this while it was happening but just wanted to say Aqua, swim in peace.


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

So sorry to hear about Aqua! but you know that Merlin didn't mean it. Good thing you took her out though, you were trying to save her when you did that so I hope it makes you feel better.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Vikki, you did NOTHING wrong!! Please don't blame yourself! Its their nature to be aggressive while spawning and there will always be nipping and chasing, some more than others. Sometimes a female will beat the daylights out of a male. These things happen and, yeah, it IS upsettinng. I hope this doesn't discourage you from trying again.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Vikki, you did NOTHING wrong!! Please don't blame yourself! Its their nature to be aggressive while spawning and there will always be nipping and chasing, some more than others. Sometimes a female will beat the daylights out of a male. These things happen and, yeah, it IS upsettinng. I hope this doesn't discourage you from trying again.


Well said Drama.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Aww, thanks so much. That made me cry. I won't give up on breeding. I'm going to go buy two new females today. I don't think I'll try breeding again for another month or so. But I won't give up. I'll just release the female next time as soon as I wake up in the morning, so that gives me ALL day to watch them. And if nothing happens by suppertime, I'll go get a bunch of caffeine to keep myself up all night, lol. I won't give up, but it's just so upsetting because she's my first betta that I've lost. It's no fun waking up to a dead betta. I was hoping that since I put her in meds that she would be okay.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

That really meant alot to me, thanks for being there guys. 
*hugs*


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

*Hugs* I'm so sorry about Aqua. It's hard losing your first Betta. It was definitely not your fault. These things happen, I think you did great every step of the way.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Drama is right. You did absolutely nothing wrong. I'm sure that Aqua is having a great time in heaven.  Good luck getting two more females today!!


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

I am SO sorry for what happened to aqua... when i checked on the thread to see what was up i almost cried when i heard this... im sorry.


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

So sorry to hear that R.I.P Aqua


----------

